# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  nec accusync lcd 93v

## chrisrer

Καλησπέρα θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε σε ενα αξιοπεριεργο προβλημα της συγκεκριμενης οθονης.... η οθονη δουλευει κανονικα αλλα εχει προβλημα με το menu της κολλαει ανελέητα και δεν φευγει με τιποτα το παραθυρακι του menu ουτε καν σβηνει τα κουμπια πατουντε κανονικα και οταν ποιανει μια εντολη την παει συνεχομενα ωσες φορες πατησες το κουμπι ...τι μπορει να συμβαινει ...σιγουρα ειναι το λογισμικο της αλλα πως διορθωνετε?

----------


## chrisrer

κανενας βρε παιδια?

----------

